# Our Cats DO Read the Forum!!!!



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Further to the below thread from yesterday:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/204276-hyper-kitten.html

Where I informed that my cats lack the intelligence to open the treats box on the kitchen counter, I only happened to catch McGee up there last night having a darned good attempt at it!!!!!   

He has NEVER done this before.......

I think this is evidence that our cats DO read the forum when we're not around to see what we are saying about them!!!!! :scared:

Has this happened with anyone else? Something being discussed here that your cat has never done before, only for them to go and do it within a short time afterwards????

I'm afraid I was unable to get photographic evidence as the wee blighter jumped down when he saw me coming.......


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Urm, My cats can't clean their own litter tray or hoover and dust the flat!

[Pssst, if you're secretly reading this Furbies, the duster is under the kitchen sink]

One can but hope....


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Mmmm well after saying yesterday I was missing my Oscar cuddles he did come give me a 5 min lap cuddle! Wasn't a big one like I
Used to but better than nothing


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes.. 

my Libby does... and you lot keep saying " ah bless her" and LOL how cute is she and butter wouldn't melt... now she thinks she has a right to be naughty..

sssshhhh she's coming


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Looks like Freckle has been snooping on me. I often complain about Bloo who does not sleep enough to actually be a cat and is a devious little sh*t whenever he pleases. But I thought Freckle was my little angel. Clearly he felt the need to prove me wrong...

Today he nicked a bag of dessicated coconut off the kitchen bench and ripped it up on the floor and then tried to eat some! I thought he was being weird so I cleaned up, put the untouched remainder in a sandwich bag and put it away in the cupboard. Got home from the shops this afternoon, and evidentially he had opened the cupboard, taken the coconut, opened the sandwich bag and redistributed it all over the kitchen _and _his room :sneaky2:

Why he has suddenly developed a craving for coconut is beyond me. It's not like I've ever fed it to him before! :confused1:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Arrrghhhhh MoggyBaby I wanted to rep you for this thread as it has me :lol: that I need after the day I have had but I need to spread the love grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sorry


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

:lol: :lol: very funny thread! Jaffe started to have a fixation on the toilet flushing after just a few hours of reading of someone else having to check out the toilet every time it was flushed.  

However, if he read all the things I say about him you would of thought he would get the hint that mummy would like a cuddle from time to time :angry:


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

WE have absolute proof they DO read the forum!!!! And our are starting young!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Arrrghhhhh MoggyBaby I wanted to rep you for this thread as it has me :lol: that I need after the day I have had but I need to spread the love grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sorry


No worries hun, I'm just glad we managed to cheer you up a bit and make you smile.


----------

